

An open letter to Marc Andreessen and Rap Genius - dwhly
https://blog.hypothes.is/a-letter-to-marc-andreessen-and-rap-genius/

======
woah
I guess the question on my mind is- does it benefit rapgenius at all to
contribute to any kind of open annotation? As we can see with twitter, if
you're going to bet millions of dollars on a content distribution and
consumption network, you're going to have to display ads at some point. In
twitter's case, they have slowly and surely begun to limit things that do not
contribute to the display of twitter's ads (third party apps and open api
access).

With 15 million and more to pay back, rapgenius will need to focus on things
that contribute to the display of rapgenius's ads. Rap music is pretty
popular, but I think they're aiming higher and broader (I'm guessing there
might be a non rap specific product called "genius" out there in a year or
so).

I'm hoping that they find it beneficial to their goals to contribute to the
open annotation effort as they move forward.

------
tunabananas
+1. The folks at hypothes.is certainly have the hacker ethos of openness and
transparency at their core.

------
fbongor
It would like to see Marc and Rap Genius engaged in the open Annotation
effort.

------
pklauer
I agree all perspectives are a plus - It would be great to have Marc and Rap
Genius engaged in the open Annotation effort.

------
azaroth42
Agree 100%! Disclaimer: co-editor/co-chair for the Open Annotation W3C
Community Group

------
edro
Great points all around.

------
lfarnum
Agree with this completely

